# Pressure Cooker - Great Investment!



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

While looking for further ways to eat better I came across some pressure cooker sites and after some reading, plus a lucky sale at Costco, I took the plunge. Been using it for about a month now and all I can say is pressure cooking rocks!

With my current self-imposed diet, I limit my sodium to a max of 1500mg daily and also cut down red meats. One of the best red meat substitutes is dry beans which is really fast and easy to pressure cook. With pre-soaking the beans I can have them prepared in 20-25 mins (5-10 min actual cooking time). So instead of making chili of mostly ground beef, I now reduce the beef content by 75% substituting beans for meat. Dry beans (kidney,cranberry,soy,navy,pinto,etc) are really cheap and unlike the canned versions, contain little or no sodium so its a win-win there plus I believe they taste better.

Another easy meal is stews, from start to finish (including prep time) I can have a full stew done in 45 minutes. Even the cheapest cuts of meats come out really tender in the stew. I'm sure I'll find more things to make that'll be cheaper, faster and better in the future as I test out more recipes.

Pros:
- Fast cooking
- Better tasting
- Cheaper ingredients
- Less energy used to cook

Cons:
- Price of pressure cooker (and maybe new seals down the road)


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I've meant to get one of those, so far haven't noticed any in the second-hand stores, but thanks for the reminder, added it to the list, I'll keep my eyes open for one.

It would be handy, especially in the summer when you don't want to generate so much heat.
I do cook a lot of dry beans (& whole grain rice) in the winter.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

mrPPincer said:


> I've meant to get one of those, so far haven't noticed any in the second-hand stores, but thanks for the reminder, added it to the list, I'll keep my eyes open for one.


The only issue with second hand ones would be if seals are still available for them as they do wear out with use, maybe over time as well. You likely want to stay away from the aluminum ones and stick with stainless steel. Note that some aluminum units are polished to look like stainless steel.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Pressure cooker cheesecakes are delicious (and super fast!)

http://comparepressurecookers.com/amazing-pressure-cooker-cheesecake-recipe/


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Cainvest, you're right, I'd have only been interested in the non-aluminum ones.
I wouldn't have thought to closely inspect the seals though; that's a good point to keep in mind if considering a used one.
Might be best to pick up a new stainless steel one when they come on sale.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

I have seen how well the pressure cookers are but they scare the crap out of me. The one thing that I have been warned is not to buy used. If you must use the used one, use the one from your mother or grandmother when you have personally seen how often they were used.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm a fan of pressure cookers and have used them for years. I have a variety of models, many of them bought from thrift stores and yard sales. The only part that wears out is the rubber sealing ring and the rubber safety valve. They don't so much wear out as harden and dry out. New ones are available even for pressure cookers that are very old.

If you want to try one out but don't want to spend $75 - $100 or more buy a used one for $5 or $10 and spend $15 on seals and it will be good as new. You can easily see if one has been used a lot, most haven't, and if it is banged up or damaged. There are lots around if you keep your eyes open.

Presto is a very popular brand that has been around forever. Parts for them are available at most hardware stores and certainly over the internet. Other brands you will have to check. My newest ones are made of stainless steel and have silicone seals that never dry out or deteriorate.

Presto pressure cookers web site https://www.gopresto.com/recipes/ppc/index.php


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Two old presto aluminum pressure cookers in our house, found at yard sales.
Used about 3x a year in preparing beans for making big batches of chili.
Home Hardware in Ontario stocks the parts for what I feel are reasonable prices. 

Some of the chili ends up being canned in a Presto pressure canner.

By the way - Bulk Barn sells TVP, which is basically dried crumbled tofu. It is a great substitute for ground beef in chili recipes if you have a crowd that is wary of an all bean chili.


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

being from india, we have always used pressure cooker for rice and a host of other things. go for hard anodized pressure cooker. they are a bit expensive, but the material is good for cooking and is non-corrosive.

http://hardcook.org/hard-anodized-vs-stainless-steel-cookware-which-is-better/

http://www.amazon.ca/Hawkins-Contura-Liters-Anodized-Pressure/dp/B002TG3TLK


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

amitdi said:


> go for hard anodized pressure cooker. they are a bit expensive, but the material is good for cooking and is non-corrosive.


I would say the stainless wins hands down, no special care, you can use metal utensils, can brown any meat with oil before using pressure and will likely last forever.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

*Electric*

Get an electric one, then you just throw the food in, set the timer, and it will let you know when it's ready.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

MrMatt said:


> electric one


Yuck. Maybe it's just me, but I would stay clear of these...
they are expensive compared to a normal stove top one
you can't put them in the dishwasher or chuck them in the sink
you can't use them as a regular pot when you want
they are small
they are complex with more parts to go wrong
they are larger and more cumbersome to store

Their advantage is that they are, in some sense, "automatic", but if you cook with a normal one twice, you will get the hang of it. "Automatic" is a thing when its a slow cooker that's going to run for 10 hours. For something that's going to cook in 11 minutes, who needs it?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Electric ones have their place and/or convenience factor but I think stove top is the best for control and longevity.


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

We got an electric pressure cooker a few years ago and find it awesome. I do ribs in it and they turn out very tender and no hassle of setting the heat for proper pst,pst,pst and there is no steam exhaust until relieving pressure so no worries about not having enough water in it as the liquid stays in it.
We also have the old manual type but don't use it any more and very much prefer the electric. It also doubles as a slow cooker.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Scored some cheap-ish eye of round roasts yesterday to try in beef stew tonight. Was concerned as many say it's too lean for stews and may turn out tough/chewy. Good news, it came out perfectly (cut with a spoon) tender with lots of flavor so it'll be my go-to meat for red meat stews.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

gardner said:


> Yuck. Maybe it's just me, but I would stay clear of these...
> they are expensive compared to a normal stove top one
> you can't put them in the dishwasher or chuck them in the sink
> you can't use them as a regular pot when you want
> ...


I find it useful, when you've got 2 little kids running around set and forget is always a benefit.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

This thread made me want to cook up a pot of biryani, which I did on Sunday. It is so yummy.


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

Recipe please!


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I mostly do what this guy does, except in a pressure cooker.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJUdcbCoIcA

Youtube has several pressure-cooker biryani videos. I watched a few and fused them together.


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL - Another great use for Youtube. Normally I use it for how to's when fixing my car.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

member *brad* is arguably the best cook in cmf forum. But he doesn't appear to use a pressure cooker.

moneyGal was another good cook. She never seemed to use a pressure cooker.

plugging Along is another good cook. Does plugging use a pressure cooker? i don't believe so.

brad if you pass by here, could you please tell us why there are no pressure cookers in your kitchen ...


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

humble, I do have a pressure cooker, but this is actually the most recent addition to my kitchen. It's one of those stove top ones, not an electric.

I have to do it it is not my most favourite appliance but this could be due to the following for me:
- learning curve, I am still trying to figure out timings on things, I am not sure if it's worth the time when I am already proficient in the kitchen 
-the fact with pressure cookers you do need to follow directions which I do not.
-the room for error is much less as it's easy to over cook things, and you can't open it up to check. 
- it's not great for true bulk cooking which I do. It won't fit 4 pumpkins at one time, or the massive quantities I tend to do. 
- for normal quantities like stews it would work, but since I don't follow recipes it makes it harder.

I have found that making dried beans it is the best, which is why I bought it, so I make one big batch of beans and then freeze it. I was planning to make a stew or braise something in it as my sister swears by hers, but haven't found the time to figure it out. I think there was a tread I started about my frugal cooking that had my beans incident on the first time I cooked with the pressure cooker. 

So far, I am still on the fence with this.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I haven't used one ... but I've never heard anyone who has talking about needing to follow a recipe as an issue.

Can you expand on why adjusting the recipe would matter?


Cheers


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

When using a pressure cooker its all about the ingredients and timing, if you don't time your cooking accurately it'll generally lead to trouble. Softer ingredients (many vegetables) are likely to get "gerberized" (turned into baby food consistency) if over cooked, that only takes a minute or two.

As PA pointed out, the biggest gains are for "long simmer" type ingredients, beans, tough meats, etc. So dishes you'd only make on weekends due to long cooking times can now be made on a weekday because 2-4 hours of cooking time is now done in 10-20 minutes with a pressure cooker.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> - for normal quantities like stews it would work, but since I don't follow recipes it makes it harder.
> 
> *I have found that making dried beans it is the best, which is why I bought it, *
> 
> So far, I am still on the fence with this.


This is about the only reason I could see really wanting to have a pressure cooker: If you cook a lot of dried beans from scratch. Those damn things take forever and are so boring to cook, don't make your house smell particularly nice either.

Making soups and stew would I think be far inferior in a PC (evil PCs). The key to a good soup broth is the super low simmer, where the water barely moves at all, just 1 or 2 bubbles/second. This allows the broth to very slowly extract all the flavor from the bones, veggies and scraps of meat, while the calm simmering liquid doesn't actually allow any destruction and mixing of the solid food particles into the broth. Many times I've cockily thought I had my simmer under control, only to come back an hour later and find a light boil occurring. Broth ruined.

For stews you don't really care about the clarity and delicate flavour of the broth as much, but how the heck are you supposed to make a good stew with all of your ingredients cooked the same amount? Sure your onions, meat, tomatoes, and some herbs can get pressure blasted into oblivion, "softening" as one might call it... But what about your carrots and potatoes and delicate herbs? Those need to go in near the end (in that order) and be cooked to just the right doneness.

Me I'm firmly in the ABpC camp. Anything but pressure cookers.

They sound super convenient, though...


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Eclectic12 said:


> I haven't used one ... but I've never heard anyone who has talking about needing to follow a recipe as an issue.
> 
> Can you expand on why adjusting the recipe would matter?
> 
> ...


There's a few areas the pressure cooker needs adjustment

First is the timing. For shorter cooking time items (around a under and hour) I don't see much of a benefit, as it does save time but if you are off by a few minutes it over cooks your foods.

Second is for those cooks like myself, I don't follow recipes by well I just them as a guideline an often adjust during the cooking. I cook more from taste and heart rather than head a recipe. This is a problem for a pressure cooker because once it gets going, you are not suppose open it until its cooked. This might be because I don't like following instructions 

Third for me, is you have to know how to use the pressurcooker properly, and follow instructions or it can be very dangerous. see number two. 

The first time I have used my pressure cooker for beans, I followed the instruction EXACTLY on the pressure cooker. It said at the end when you take ioff the heat, to move the pressure valve to one cent lower, to allow some pressure to escape. I don't don't know what in the world happened, but the steam didn't slowly escape, rather it gushed out at such a force that it was hitting hood fan and almost my 15 foot ceilings. I managed to throw a bath towel over the steam but not before my whole body was covered in starchy red bean juice. It was not the most pleasant experience. However, I have to admit the beans tasted the perfect texture. I have done it again, sans the gusher, but one has to be very careful, if the Stan was hot when it hit, I could have been severely burned, bs just extra starchy and dyed red. 

My friend mays rice in it but I use a rice cooker, it takes me 10 ,minutes longer, and it's easier clean up. 

I think if one is making things that take a long time to cook or needs tenderizing it works well. 

My next experiment when I get back will be ribs. I heard if you slice them in half racks, put them in a little broth or marinade and then pressure cook, then bake with glaze, it's supposed to be good. That may save me an hour.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

peterk said:


> This is about the only reason I could see really wanting to have a pressure cooker: If you cook a lot of dried beans from scratch. Those damn things take forever and are so boring to cook, don't make your house smell particularly nice either.
> 
> Making soups and stew would I think be far inferior in a PC (evil PCs). The key to a good soup broth is the super low simmer, where the water barely moves at all, just 1 or 2 bubbles/second. This allows the broth to very slowly extract all the flavor from the bones, veggies and scraps of meat, while the calm simmering liquid doesn't actually allow any destruction and mixing of the solid food particles into the broth. Many times I've cockily thought I had my simmer under control, only to come back an hour later and find a light boil occurring. Broth ruined.
> 
> ...



My sister I. Law does stews and they are delicious, she pressure cooks the meat, really quickly for about 2 minutes after browning with the veggies that take a longer, then she adds the Beth and rest of the indredients, and she does a mix of quick pressure cook with a slow simmer after. Seems to work for her but she doesn't pressure cook the whole thing just the foods that take longer.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

peterk said:


> For stews you don't really care about the clarity and delicate flavour of the broth as much, but how the heck are you supposed to make a good stew with all of your ingredients cooked the same amount? Sure your onions, meat, tomatoes, and some herbs can get pressure blasted into oblivion, "softening" as one might call it... But what about your carrots and potatoes and delicate herbs? Those need to go in near the end (in that order) and be cooked to just the right doneness.


That's where phased pressure cooking comes into play, many online recipes show how to do this and once you get the timing right, its golden!
My last stew, for example, browned eye of round (1" cubed) then pressure cook for 15 mins in water/broth/spice mix, quickly release pressure then add potatoes/carrots/celery (cubed/cut while beef is cooking) and pressure cook for 5 minutes with a slow "natural" pressure release. If you're on your game, start to finish and on the table in 45 minutes.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

once upon a time there was a pressure cooker in the family. Unfortunately it blew up. The force was so great that the pot with lid still on plus contents soared up nearly 3 metres, smashed the ceiling & lodged itself deep between the joists & trusses.

they had been cooking a whole salmon. Not your everyday atlantic or pacific salmon. This was a wild salmon fished out of some icy scottish highland river, then promptly flown to montreal on dry ice.

when they pried the cooker down out of the ceiling, the lid was still on. The salmon was still inside. It was, said mon oncle Albert, the most expensive smoked salmon he'd ever heard of.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Plugging Along said:


> My next experiment when I get back will be ribs. I heard if you slice them in half racks, put them in a little broth or marinade and then pressure cook, then bake with glaze, it's supposed to be good. That may save me an hour.


I'm looking forward to trying ribs once BBQ season starts back up here. Plus whatever you add to the pressure cooker liquid will get infused into the rib meat, not just lay on top. 15min in the pressure cooker, then 5-10mins on the grill .... fast and yummy I bet.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

has anyone ever _heard_ of a 4-star restaurant that used a pressure cooker?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for outlining why timing and tweaks can make a of a pressure cooker a less optimal choice.

It certainly explains by my mom mentioned using it in the past but not when I was growing up.



Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> has anyone ever _heard_ of a 4-star restaurant that used a pressure cooker?


No ... but I did find this youtube video which suggests that some do.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4nOIRoe6mU

... could be niche players though.


Cheers


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

humble_pie said:


> has anyone ever _heard_ of a 4-star restaurant that used a pressure cooker?


They've been used on MasterChef a number of times. 

I think the main reason they've fallen out of normal use in this generation is people eat much more processed food than ever before. Almost everyone's parents that I know used pressure cookers and some of them still do.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My mother makes home made pate and she uses her pressure cooker for getting the meats cooked ,been doing it for 30 years and best thing you will even put on home made bread lol


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> member *brad* is arguably the best cook in cmf forum. But he doesn't appear to use a pressure cooker.


how do you know he is the "best" cook on cmf :upset:? you have not tasted my recipes. i use pressure cooker.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

When I make a pot of chili I laugh at danger though death is my copilot and the devil dances on my pressure regulator.

Beans tend to foam and froth which can clog the regulator. The handbook with my pressure cooker warns of this. I don't fill the pot over 2/3 full and pour a little olive oil and have never had a problem.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> once upon a time there was a pressure cooker in the family. Unfortunately it blew up. The force was so great that the pot with lid still on plus contents soared up nearly 3 metres, smashed the ceiling & lodged itself deep between the joists & trusses.
> 
> they had been cooking a whole salmon. Not your everyday atlantic or pacific salmon. This was a wild salmon fished out of some icy scottish highland river, then promptly flown to montreal on dry ice.
> 
> when they pried the cooker down out of the ceiling, the lid was still on. The salmon was still inside. It was, said mon oncle Albert, the most expensive smoked salmon he'd ever heard of.



Dangerous Pressure Cookers


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Beans tend to foam and froth which can clog the regulator. The handbook with my pressure cooker warns of this. I don't fill the pot over 2/3 full and pour a little olive oil and have never had a problem.


I believe most warnings say 1/2 full max when cooking foaming or high expanding items like beans, rice, peas, grains, etc.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Eclectic12 said:


> I did find this youtube video which suggests that some do.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4nOIRoe6mUh




nice video, thankx eclectic.

i don't know if their restaurants are 4-star but those are certainly real chefs using pressure cookers & i'd be happy to dine at their establishments any time.

a big plus for any kitchen would be the energy savings. On a typical day, my stovetop is usually simmering various recipes across 3-6 gas burner hours. That's a lot of expensive NG.

on the other hand i'd miss what Plugging says. The ability to taste, baste, add to & adjust a recipe as cooking progresses.

do modern pressure cookers blow up, though. I imagine those cooks don't hang over their pots ...


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Many restaurants use pressure steamers. It's a great way to cook potatoes and many other vegetables.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Just thought I would post an update, as one of my goals on my bucket list is to learn to use a pressure cooker. 

I bought a whole bunch of side pork ribs on sale, and by the time I got home, I knew it would take to long to cook the regular way. I tried it in the pressure cooker, and was pretty impressed with the results. 

I cut them up in smaller serving size pieces, put a day rub on it, and then browned it with Nixon and garlic. Apparently, you can do this in the pressure cooker, but I tend to burn things and did it in a separate heavy pan. Once browned, I put in the ribs, with the onions and gal rice, and deglazed the other pan with beer. I pressure cooked the ribs for about 40 minutes. I think this was too long, even though recipes said that. Then we put the ribs on the barbecue and added the sauce. They were amazing render and flavourful, but a little over cooked and of course no smoke ring. A little liquid smoke will be put in next time.

I also made some steamed carrots, since, I had the pressure cooker out anyways. It took one minute after it started to steam, and I had to cooler the cooker with cold water and release the steam early. They were also a little soft, but not over cooked.

So far, I am finding the speed is amazing, npbuht very finicky. For normal fast items, it was lightening speed, also a few seconds even matter. For ribs, even a few extra minutes can matte. The flavours are much more complex, which is surprising. 

I would definitely doc online testing on tougher cuts of meat, and slow cooking foods. Just my little report back.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

amitdi said:


> being from india, we have always used pressure cooker for rice and a host of other things. go for hard anodized pressure cooker. they are a bit expensive, but the material is good for cooking and is non-corrosive.


Speaking of bismati rice from India (bought a large bag of it at Freshco), i cannot seem to cook this in my Panasonic vegetable/rice cooker.
Rice comes out tough and chewy. I guess you need a pressure cooker for this kind of rice? It seems to be similar to that wild brown rice that takes a long time to cook.

When I was still married (and that was a L-o-n-g time ago), we had a Presto aluminium pressure cooker. It had a neoprene sealing ring, that I don't remember ever replacing and this weighted pressure gauge that sat on a steam escape spigot on the lid. The weight determined the actual pressure inside. 

You had to be careful to cool it down in cold running water to reduce the pressure inside...otherwise..if you tried to
separate the lid under pressure..KABOOM! Stew all over your face and hands! Try to follow instructions that came with it.

These old Presto cookers worked really well.....of course in the last 2-3 years, pressure cookers were known to explode at the time of the Boston bombing through no fault of their own. :cower:

Now..the other thing folks is that too much aluminium leached from pots/pans in your food can cause Alzheimers in later life.
Same with those fry pans coated with Teflon.after a while the coating starts to shed..and you get particles of Tfse in your food..
bad news for your health on a prolonged use basis.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/03/22/aluminum-toxicity-alzheimers.aspx

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-61407/The-deadly-toxins-non-stick-frying-pans.html

Decided for now, to stick to the Minute rice..if I'm really in a hurry.. 
and my favourite of course ..Uncle Ben's converted rice..fast and easy. Just add some chicken bouillon to the water , and you have flavoured rice in a few minutes. Use stainless steel pots or frypans. 

The way I see it at my point in life is: if you are going to die anyway, might as well do it on a satisfied stomach.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> Just thought I would post an update, as one of my goals on my bucket list is to learn to use a pressure cooker.


Follow the instructions for safety reasons. You don't want to be scalded by the steam coming out at 15 psi!

1. Fill pressure cooker with correct amount of water.
2. Add meat, veggies, and seasoning if required.
3. Put on stove burner..set to suggested temperature of burner to cook food without evaporating all the water inside
4. After appropriate time to cook meats or veggies...turn off burner and remove from stove to cool down vessel under cold running water..let pressure cooker cool down a bit for all steam inside to escape.
5. Push the steam release valve (little button on lid next to pressure gauge) as a precaution
6. open lid
Enjoy


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Plugging Along said:


> So far, I am finding the speed is amazing, npbuht very finicky. For normal fast items, it was lightening speed, also a few seconds even matter. For ribs, even a few extra minutes can matte. The flavours are much more complex, which is surprising.
> 
> I would definitely doc online testing on tougher cuts of meat, and slow cooking foods. Just my little report back.


Good job, lots of fun learning the ins and outs of pressure cooking. Once you get the timing for each recipe/ingredient make note of it and it'll cook that way each time.

I did two batches (Soy & Pinto) of soaked beans and few kg's of stewing beef this past weekend, all done in under one hour. 
Half of the stewing beef got mixed in with the batch of pinto beans (mashed) for burrito filling and then frozen for quick meals. Just heat up the filling and add whatever you want (veggies, greens, rice, etc) to the wrap for a full meal in minutes. 

You're right about the flavors, many get pressure infused right into whatever you are cooking and very little is lost due to most of the fluid/moisture is keep inside the cooker.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I am just working out the timings, so I beginning to realize that with pressure cooking you have to be more mindful of the times, which I usually am not. I also found that some of the things were a little saltier, so figuring out these adjustments will take a little time. I tend to be quite liberal In my seasonings, and will have to show more restraints, which is something I don't have a lot of. 

I was surprised at how tender the cartilage and tendon become on the side ribs. My little one, whom likes things rather tender ate the cartilage by accident not realizing it wasn't a part of the meat. 

I would like to get a little more experience in being able to cook in the one pot by adding the different ingredients at different times. 

I am also finding the clean up a little more than I would like with the sticking on the bottom.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Plugging Along said:


> I am just working out the timings, so I beginning to realize that with pressure cooking you have to be more mindful of the times, which I usually am not. I also found that some of the things were a little saltier, so figuring out these adjustments will take a little time. I tend to be quite liberal In my seasonings, and will have to show more restraints, which is something I don't have a lot of.
> 
> I was surprised at how tender the cartilage and tendon become on the side ribs. My little one, whom likes things rather tender ate the cartilage by accident not realizing it wasn't a part of the meat.
> 
> ...


Yup, it'll tenderize the toughest stuff you can throw at it. Cheap stewing beef (less than $9/kg) you can cut with a spoon after cooking!

Search "phased pressure cooking" on Google, it's the key to making good stews, etc, all in one pot.

I haven't found clean up to be a problem, even after browning meat before the pressure is added. If you don't have a stainless steel cooker that might be a problem ... but nothing a little soaking shouldn't fix. Also make sure you have enough fluid and your pressure cooking temp isn't to high or it could burn on the bottom.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> I am also finding the clean up a little more than I would like with the sticking on the bottom.


Maybe your burner is on too much heat? Put some kind of round rack' on the bottom of your pressure cooker, so that the meat (if that is what you are cooking) does NOT come in contact with the bottom of the cooker.

http://www.gopresto.com/downloads/instructions/01264.pdf 

here is one source for the bottom removable plate..it acts like a dutch oven to keep food from sticking
http://www.amazon.com/Presto-85622-Pressure-Cooker-Diameter/dp/B000UM2BUK

and use one of those wind up 60 minute timers as a reminder..so many minutes per pound at a certain burner temperature..less heat is better..don't crank it up so the burner is cherry red..that's way too much heat!

https://gopresto.com/recipes/pressurecooking/bbq_short_ribs.php

ah short ribs...mmmm! medium heat on a electric burner is about 4-5 on the dial...



> Trim excess fat from ribs. In a small bowl, combine dry mustard, chili powder, and cayenne pepper. Sprinkle over ribs. Rub seasoning into ribs using cut surface of garlic clove. Heat oil in 6- or 8-quart Presto® Pressure Cooker over* medium heat*. Brown ribs on both sides and remove. Pour off excess fat. Place water and cooking rack (or basket) in pressure cooker. Mince garlic clove and combine with remaining ingredients in medium bowl. Place ribs on rack. Spread mixture evenly over ribs.
> 
> Close cover securely. Place pressure regulator on vent pipe. *Cook 25 minutes at 15 pounds pressure. Cool cooker at once*. Sauce may need to simmer and thicken. Garnish meat with fresh oregano or chives.


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Has anyone tried the newer electric pressure cookers like 'instant pot'. It is a 6 or 7 in one appliamce. Can be used as pressure cooker, slow cooker, rice cooker etc.
https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sour...ggrMAA&usg=AFQjCNGkWnzfUEFazfpgayFpxITh2u423Q


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

carverman said:


> Maybe your burner is on too much heat? Put some kind of round rack' on the bottom of your pressure cooker, so that the meat (if that is what you are cooking) does NOT come in contact with the bottom of the cooker.
> 
> http://www.gopresto.com/downloads/instructions/01264.pdf
> 
> ...


I think the higher heat was a part of it, I did turn it down as soon as it started to stem, which where the instructions. I actually did have a food plate on the bottom, but there was still some sticking. 

I also think I was just cooking it too long. I read that you are supposed to increase cooking times by 5% for each 1000 feet above 2000. I think I may not adjust my recipe and see what happens.

Right now, it's a little trial and error, as I was scared away by a couple of mishaps in the beginning. However, after this weekend, I am motivated to figure this out.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is a new recipe I made up that you can do in your pressure cooker or slow cooker. Take a 900g bag of white kidney beans and soak overnight. 1kg ham hocks. A 450ml bottle of barbecue sauce.A bay leaf if you like bay leaves. Put them in the pressure cooker or slow cooker with enough water to cover and cook long enough to cook the ham hocks. Remove ham hocks, remove and throw away the bones, rind and fat. Cut up the meat and return to the pot. Add a green pepper or red pepper chopped up and simmer until beans and pepper are cooked. Season with seasoning salt, salt, pepper, and a shot of tabasco.

It makes a delicious pulled pork or barbecue style soup or pottage.

Serve with corn bread, bran bread or stone ground whole wheat bread.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay, I think I am getting the hang of it. Thanks Cainvest, you inspired me to figure out something on my bucket list. 

I made some more ribs this weekend, and tried the one pot version doing everything in the pressure cooker. Everyone raved about it, saying it was better than restaurant quality. I also played around with some potatoes and veggies, and am learning about adjusting the cooking time to include the time it takes for the pressure to release. So far, not another explosion, which is a big win for me. 



twa2w said:


> Has anyone tried the newer electric pressure cookers like 'instant pot'. It is a 6 or 7 in one appliamce. Can be used as pressure cooker, slow cooker, rice cooker etc.
> https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sour...ggrMAA&usg=AFQjCNGkWnzfUEFazfpgayFpxITh2u423Q


Now that I am getting a little better with this, I did some research about the electric ones. They are easier, however, it is much harder to manually adjust for the depressurization time. On a stove top cooker, I can release the steam manually, on an electric, you cannot, it does not have the option. For things that have longer cooking times, it's not a big deal, as you just reduce the actual time by the depressurization time. However, for really quick things like vegetables, even hard ones, or anything under 5 minutes to cook, it may not work.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Document document. You'd be surprise how quickly one can forget how long it takes to cook potatoes.

A really fun thing to make is a pressure cooker cheese cake. They are super fast ad seriously good.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

none said:


> Document document. You'd be surprise how quickly one can forget how long it takes to cook potatoes.
> 
> A really fun thing to make is a pressure cooker cheese cake. They are super fast ad seriously good.


Never heard of it done that way but the pictures it looks absolutely delish!

http://www.cookistry.com/2015/03/pressure-cooker-cheesecake.html


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

repeat. skip


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, that was my go to for a while. Then I get extra fancy and started making carmel cheesecake using pressure cooker made dulce de leche.

Pretty tasty stuff.

http://thetoughcookie.com/2014/01/31/making-dulce-de-leche-dulce-de-leche-made-in-a-pressure-cooker/

Of course, there's also creme brule. Basically anything that makes a curd is fantastic in a pressure cooker

http://www.pressurecookingtoday.com/creme-brulee-in-the-pressure-cooker/


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Those look delicious, I have made dulce de leche in a pot and it took forever, and didn't look that dark but was tasty. I may have to make some soon. 

I am not much of a baker, but I do love all of those. I may try in a few weeks when I have time again.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

To be honest, it's a huge waste of time. You can actually buy dulce de leche in the store right next to the sweetened condensed milk for the same price.

Choose your battles!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

none said:


> To be honest, it's a huge waste of time. You can actually buy dulce de leche in the store right next to the sweetened condensed milk for the same price.
> 
> *Choose your battles*!



My battle (not been an active person these days) is my waistline ...amongst other health issues.

With all that FAT and sugar....PER 100 GRAMS, i would be looking like the Pillsbury Dough Boy in no time. :biggrin:

Cheesecake:
*Total Fat 23 g* 35%
Saturated fat 10 g	50%
Polyunsaturated fat 1.6 g	
Monounsaturated fat 9 g	
Cholesterol 55 mg	18%
Sodium 438 mg	18%
Potassium 90 mg	2%
*Total Carbohydrate 26 g	8%
*
Dietary fiber 0.4 gm

*Sugar 22 g	*

*Protein 6 g	12%*

Vitamin A	10%	Vitamin C	0%
Calcium	5%	Iron	3%
Vitamin D	4%	Vitamin B-6	5%
Vitamin B-12	3%	Magnesium	

I need a cheesecake recipie that not only tastes good but is low in fat and sugars. I can substitute stevia for the sugar content, but no getting around the fat content, which is going to be a problem. 
Even with coconut oil which could replace the some of the fat I suppose, it wouldn't taste the same.

Now another thing, you can make cheesecake without the graham cracker bottom crust but it won't taste as good. A

In the recipe for the graham cracker crust calls for more sugar and fat (in this instance.....butter). 
http://www.bettycrocker.com/how-to/tipslibrary/baking-tips/how-to-make-graham-cracker-crust
Amount Per 100 grams
Calories 494
% Daily Value*
*Total Fat 25 g	38%
Saturated fat 5 g	25%*
Polyunsaturated fat 7 g	
Monounsaturated fat 11 g	
Cholesterol 0 mg	0%
Sodium 571 mg	23%
Potassium 88 mg	2%
*Total Carbohydrate 65 g	21%*

Dietary fiber 1.5 g	6%
*Sugar 38 g	*
Protein 4.2 g	8%
Vitamin A	16%	Vitamin C	0%
Calcium	2%	Iron	12%
Vitamin D	4%	Vitamin B-6	0%
Vitamin B-12	0%	Magnesium	4%

and then you need a lightly greased spring form pan with some lightly greased parchment paper on the bottom
lightly greased with vegetable shortning or..lard... as my mother would bake pies.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't think that's really the way to look at it. It's not just what you eat but how much. You can very easily lose weight just eating twinkies. Just quit eating so god damn much.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/11/08/twinkie.diet.professor/


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

none said:


> I don't think that's really the way to look at it. It's not just what you eat but how much. You can very easily lose weight just eating twinkies. Just quit eating so god damn much.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/11/08/twinkie.diet.professor/


same as the "Macdonld's diet (Morgan Spurlock)..after 30 days of contiuousoly eating that manufactured-its not real beef-special sauces with presevatives-and supersize french fries/biggest coke ..he felt like crap..his body had deterioated.

Twinkies are basically pure sugar with preservatives..they are suppised to keep "fresh" indefinitely so a large component of their filling is PRESERVATIVES..
which coulde even cause Cancer with continuous ingestion...read on if you don't believe me. I know though it is a "staple food" of computer programmers
and others that can't take time for regular nutrious prepared meals preferring pizza, twinkies and coffee to keep going and going...

http://blog.fooducate.com/2010/06/11/a-visual-of-twinkies-37-ingredients/

's


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

You missed the point. You should actually read the cnn article.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

none said:


> To be honest, it's a huge waste of time. You can actually buy dulce de leche in the store right next to the sweetened condensed milk for the same price.
> 
> Choose your battles!


Sometimes for me the battle is just knowing I can do something from scratch because it gives me options. I learned how to make no sodium soy one time because of health issues for my spouse. It was a $20 bottle, but then I knew how to do it. 

But I agree, pick your battles, mine tend to be first learn about the process and how to do it is my first battle, then decide if it's a battle worth continuing. 

The condensed milk at my store is about $2 where as the dulce de leche is $5. Not a big deal but I would probably make three or four cans at a time because I bulk cook so much. So it may be worth it.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Plugging Along said:


> Sometimes for me the battle is just knowing I can do something from scratch because it gives me options. I learned how to make no sodium soy one time because of health issues for my spouse. It was a $20 bottle, but then I knew how to do it.
> 
> But I agree, pick your battles, mine tend to be first learn about the process and how to do it is my first battle, then decide if it's a battle worth continuing.
> 
> The condensed milk at my store is about $2 where as the dulce de leche is $5. Not a big deal but I would probably make three or four cans at a time because I bulk cook so much. So it may be worth it.


Then that might make sense. I've always seen them to be the same price. Yes, it's totally easy, throw 3 cans in the PC (submerged) for an hour and leave on stove overnight to cool down. Super easy. My point was that if it's the same price (my experience). Why even bother? They come out equivalent products anyway.

It is crazy tasty though for sure.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I wonder if it's any healthier doing it yourself. Which is relative when speaking about dulce de leche. I am thinking less Che,Ocala or preservatives maybe. 

Yeah in my town little jars of dulce are pretty expensive


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I doubt it's any healthier making it yourself - it may be the opposite in fact. Some metal tins are lined with epoxy - that may leach some blech when heated for long periods.

Ideally you could move the sweetened conenced milk to glass jars first but that starts adding to the hassle.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh I like that idea with the glass jars. Do you think it would cause the jars to explode though. I have a bad record with exploding stuff in the kitchen.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Not at all. You can fully immerse them in water. Anyway, the pressure here is the other way - imploding is the only real risk (in theory) but really you're only adding one additional atmosphere. No big deal.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Put the jar in a pressure cooker with the lid loose and it will not be pressurized. You only need 1/2 inch of water to make steam. This is how canning is done.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Put the jar in a pressure cooker with the lid loose and it will not be pressurized. You only need 1/2 inch of water to make steam. This is how canning is done.


I think idea of the dulce de leche is that it is all submerged, but I actually don't know. I am not sure if an open jar of condensed milks in an uncovered mason jar would work. Would the steam get into the condensed milk and change the properties. Maybe that one is something I save until I've done more pressure cooking.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

first time just leave it in the can - easy peazy.


----------



## GizelleGizelle (Jun 10, 2016)

Which pressure cooker is better: a Handy Gourmet or a Prestige one?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Plugging Along said:


> I think idea of the dulce de leche is that it is all submerged, but I actually don't know. I am not sure if an open jar of condensed milks in an uncovered mason jar would work. Would the steam get into the condensed milk and change the properties. Maybe that one is something I save until I've done more pressure cooking.


You put the lid on loose and it won't let in steam or water but will equalize pressure. When you take the sterile jars out you tighten the lid. When it cools it forms a vacuum seal. You know it was perfectly sealed when you have to pry the lid off. I am talking about mason jars or canning jars with a flat lid and metal ring.

There is plenty of info on canning if you do a web search


----------



## mayallen (Aug 2, 2016)

I have always wanted to buy a pressure cooker. Thanks for for sharing the info.


----------

